# Carr line????



## Odens Mac (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey guys! I'm new to GP and just got a new pup. His dam's line is well documented so no questions there. But I'm completely unfamiliar with the predominant root on his sire's side? (the Carr line) Here are the links to his dam and sire's pedigree pages:

Dam (Massie's TruBlue Karma) - ~~~~~Oden Kennel~~~~~ Virginia's Quality APBTS

Sire (Hargrave's Big Mac) - ~~~~~Oden Kennel~~~~~ Virginia's Quality APBTS

Any help would be great!


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

i am no expert on bully's so someone can correct me if im wrong but i dont think "carr's" is a legitimate bloodline. ive never heard of it and looking online i can find no infor about them at all. when you breed a dog, the registered name of the pups takes on your name. sounds like the sire was bred by someone with the name carr, doesnt make it a true bloodline though. again, if someone who knows more about bullys sees this i may be corrected.


----------



## Odens Mac (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks Rob! Yeah, I wasn't expecting much considering I couldn't find anything online regarding his sire's pedigree. Interestingly enough, the only thing I found was an Old English Bulldog line called "Carr":

Words of wisdom - Link to Carr White English Bulldogs

Coincidence??


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

I would say it is someones last name! Being that I could not find much, I sugest talking to the owner of the stud about where they got him from being that they were "Carr" dogs  it dosent hurt to ask! ima look around for you alil tho maybe ill find sumtin! Best Wishes with the pupper!!!
UPDATE: noticed the Rock Stream's is also on my boy King's Ped and after rocks stream it traces back to razors edge, ROCK STREAMS may be a good place to start, hope this helps!


----------

